# CX bike Al v steel



## samsbike (25 Mar 2013)

I need a bigger bike as the one I have just seems too small. I am also thinking of comfort as part of my commute is on a canal path.

My options are a genesis CDF, Boardman CX or a Rose 2000CX, as long as I can use cyclescheme.

I know that the genesis is heavier but it just looks right and it has the BB7 brakes, as does the Rose.

Is there much difference in comfort between them?

thanks


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Mar 2013)

Don't know enough about the models you have listed but I went from an ALU Giant to a steel Gunnar and have to say that whilst the steel bike is a little heavier, its by far a better ride, especially over constantly rough surfaces such as a canal towpath. When I first built the bike it had a steel fork which I recently upgraded to full carbon, making the ride even better. Hope this helps.


----------



## samsbike (25 Mar 2013)

Cheers Paul, which fork did you upgrade to?


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Mar 2013)

I went for the kinesis pure CX fork with carbon steerer. This fork is available with mudguard eyelets which is great if you use the bike as a winter hack.


----------



## samsbike (25 Mar 2013)

thanks


----------



## LizardEye (4 Apr 2013)

I've been riding a cdf for the last month and I love it. Got it for my 13 mile commute which has quite a bit of off-road and it handles it really well. Tried the Whyte Kings Cross and Spesh Tricross and the cdf was a far better ride. The others just felt like road bikes with knobbly tyres whereas the cdf seemed made for the terrain. It is a little heavier but no more than a full water bottle.

One thing, it has BB5 not BB7. Theres not much between them but it does seem to make a difference


----------



## fossala (4 Apr 2013)

I have built my croix de fer up and got it under the 10kg mark so it doesn't have to be heavy. If I changed my saddle/tyres I could probably get it down to 9.5kg.


----------



## samsbike (4 Apr 2013)

fossala said:


> I have built my croix de fer up and got it under the 10kg mark so it doesn't have to be heavy. If I changed my saddle/tyres I could probably get it down to 9.5kg.


 
What's the spec please?

I have been trying to work out why is seems to be so much heavier than the equilibrium and other than the steel fork I cant figure it out


----------



## fossala (4 Apr 2013)

samsbike said:


> What's the spec please?
> 
> I have been trying to work out why is seems to be so much heavier than the equilibrium and other than the steel fork I cant figure it out


56cm Frame and fork
Kinesis crosslight wheels
Ultegra groupset (was 105 when I weighted it at 9.8kg weight)
Chris king headset
Ritchey classic finishing kit
Brooks titanium team pro.
Gatorskin tyres
cinelli imperial leather bar tape.

This was not cheap to build up. I kind of went a bit silly but it's lovely to ride. This spec costs around 1800.


----------



## samsbike (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks


----------

